# the varget load



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

So I went to the range last week. I loaded up some of my precious Varget. 43.5 grains shooting a 168gr. Amax. I also loaded up some RL15. 43.5gr. shooting a 168gr Amax. To be honest, I noticed no difference in accuracy at the 100 and 200 yard ranges. I wanted to compare the RL15 as my last outing it was phenomenal shooting a heavier 178gr. Amax, dang near same hole at 100 yards. So I suppose the question is why Varget? Book data seems to be fairly close between these two. Is it a longer distance performance thing? Remember I am still learning so be gentle.

Cheddar


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Varget is an "extreme" powder, meaning it wont change burn rate on hot vs cold days. Other powders you have to be careful of that sortof thing, especially if you develop hot load on a cool day... it might be well over pressure on a hotter day.


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

looks to be a good shooting gun!

Were your .270 loads also shot at 200 yards?


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> looks to be a good shooting gun!
> 
> Were your .270 loads also shot at 200 yards?


Yes


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

The pics in this thread are from a 308win. which is proving to be a pretty accurate gun thus far. I have another thread of some pics and discussions on my 270win I am working on titled "Tried and true 270 hunting load"

Cheddar


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Very good groups! Excellent shooting too.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I like Varget because it's been very consistent (and I was able to find a lot of it at the time). It also shot well in my 308 and 22-250 (which was nice as well). Good shooting!


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Varget is an "extreme" powder, meaning it wont change burn rate on hot vs cold days. Other powders you have to be careful of that sortof thing, especially if you develop hot load on a cool day... it might be well over pressure on a hotter day.
> 
> -DallanC


Yup, and from my experience and most others I've spoken to, most Reloder powders are on the other end of the spectrum. I've seen some pretty wild variations from RL 22 and RL 25.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Smoot said:


> Yup, and from my experience and most others I've spoken to, most Reloder powders are on the other end of the spectrum. I've seen some pretty wild variations from RL 22 and RL 25.


+1 on the wild variations with RL22!


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I have compared Varget and ReLoder 15 directly in heavy match bullet .223 loads and they seem to perform close to identical in my ARs when it comes to velocity and accuracy. In addition, RL-15 is also an "Extreme"-type temperature insensitive powder just like Varget.

It was most likely developed for military use (5.56/7.62) and is used in that application currently in an application similar to yours, so it has to meet certain criteria that other ReLoder powders don't have to meet.

From Alliant:


> The best all-around medium speed rifle powder providing excellent .223 and .308 caliber performance. Selected as the powder for U.S. Military's M118 special ball long range sniper round.
> Broad caliber range
> Consistent in all temperatures
> High velocity varmint loads


I also know of others who have had excellent results with RL-15.

Bottom line is: Both are great and pick the one the performs best in your rifle. In my case with identical performance downrange, I picked RL-15 just because it meters better than Varget. If I can't get one, I'll use the other. Win win.

I wouldn't equate RL-15 in any way as to temperture performance or variation with RL-22 etc. In so many ways they are different including temperture sensitivity. Now RL-22 and Norma MRP... well... there is something.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Don't use Varget! Go back to factory ammo. I know where to dispose of the remaining Varget powder for you. Will even come pick it up!


----------



## WTRFWLN (Dec 12, 2012)

Best all around powder I have found. Been using it for my 22-250, 308, and 30-06 loads. 36 grains in the 22-250, 42.5 in the 308 and 51 in the 06 all shoot sub moa out of factory barrels? 2 remi's and a A-bolt (weird hugh) .394 on the A-Bolt? Wish I could find a couple of 8 pounders of the same lot?


----------

